# Silicone Molds for Cake Decorating:Master Classes with Ron Ben-Israel



## pastryscoop (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello All! My name is Sampurna and I work with PastryScoop.com, a website that supports the Pastry Arts. 

If you've ever wondered how artists make those intricate and elaborate details on the fanciest of wedding cakes than I have an answer for you!Turns out that the top cake designers are making their own original silicone molds to produce unique replicas of ornate jewelry, lifelike leaves and petals, frilly scrollwork, and almost any 3-D embellishment, for that matter. It's not as hard as it looks, but it does require some technical expertise. 

Sign up for our exclusive series of hands-on classes, *Silicone Molds for Cake Decorating,* and learn from the master himself. Cake artist extraordinaire Ron Ben-Israel will give you step-by-step instruction on how to mix and make your own custom-made silicone molds to create truly one-of-a-kind designs. This rare opportunity to study with one of the country's finest talents will help you increase your profits, increase your cakes' wow factor, and take your craft to the next level! 

Classes take place at The French Culinary Institute from 1:00-5:00 PM over three consecutive Saturdays: February 16th, February 23rd, and March 1st. Hurry, space is limited to just 20 students so sign up today before it's too late!

And if you're an FCI student or alum, receive a special 15% discount by emailing us at [email protected] to receive a discount code before registering. 

Hope to see you there! :chef:


----------

